# Reptile mortality rate study now online!



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well the time has come, my dissertation is now officially online for people to read and share around if they wish. It is quite long I warn you now lol.

It can be found here: Federation of British Herpetologists - European Union debates ban on pet reptiles

Please feel free to leave me comments here, I will check  Just don't be mean  it will make me sad lol.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just read it this afternoon.... well researched and written piece that firmly shows the crap that many supposedly animal welfare groups spout which is aimed to fool/skew the view of both politicians and joe public about keeping reptiles.

Written in an easy and straightforward way, it will prove helpful, fairly brief and fairly relaxed reading for many people who struggle a little with whole loads of baffling facts and figures they have to work to analyse.

Nice to see that good research can prove very useful.... Well done you! :2thumb:

PS.... the extra potential research you refer to at the end.... is that set for your MSc???... :whistling2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Janine00 said:


> Just read it this afternoon.... well researched and written piece that firmly shows the crap that many supposedly animal welfare groups spout which is aimed to fool/skew the view of both politicians and joe public about keeping reptiles.
> 
> Written in an easy and straightforward way, it will prove helpful, fairly brief and fairly relaxed reading for many people who struggle a little with whole loads of baffling facts and figures they have to work to analyse.
> 
> ...


I believe every dissertation has to have a section for extra potential research.

Just read this, absolutely fantastic read, really interesting and it's obvious a lot of time and care has gone into it. I'll certainly keep this book marked for when someone comes out with those ridiculous statements!


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys 

It's definitely possible, I might focus my attention on causes of death within captive reptiles for a MSc once I can fund it, and then move on in the future to IBD for a PhD should I get the chance lol.

A lot of work did go into it, I would have liked it to be more in depth in places but I had 6 other modules to do work for at the same time so unfortunately I had to spread my time evenly so that I got a good overall degree.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Great work, well put together.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Elmodfz said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> It's definitely possible, I might focus my attention on causes of death within captive reptiles for a MSc once I can fund it, and then move on in the future to IBD for a PhD should I get the chance lol.
> 
> A lot of work did go into it, I would have liked it to be more in depth in places but I had 6 other modules to do work for at the same time so unfortunately I had to spread my time evenly so that I got a good overall degree.


Come to Cranfield (for an MSc in molecular medicine or nanomedicine) and I'll guarantee you the project you want.


----------

